# Corsair 110i GT in AI-6BS Midi-Tower ?



## Fossi777 (23. Juli 2015)

Hi , passt die corsair h110i GT ( 2x140 ) in ein anidees AI-6BS  ?

Welches Silent Gehäuse könntet ihr mir sonst empfehlen  ?


----------



## THEzockerGP (24. Juli 2015)

dürfte laut caseking passen.

welche art vongehäuse hättest du gerne?
-Dämmung JA/ NEIN
-Belechtung/seitenfenster JA /NEIN
preisvorstellung?


----------



## Fossi777 (26. Juli 2015)

Hi, ja laut Spezifikationen schon, angebl. soll es aber Probleme beim Einbau geben, weil zu wenig Platz zwischen Mainboard und  Oberseite des Gehäuses besteht  ?

Dämmung jA ( soll ein Silent Rechner werden) 
-Belechtung/seitenfenster NEIN ( muss nicht sein )
Preisvorstellung :  Um die 100 Eur - max 130 Eur 
max Gehäusebreite 22,3 cm  und Anschlusse USB etc ) oben


----------



## Abductee (26. Juli 2015)

Wenn du Wert auf ein leises System legst, würd ich generell von einer AiO absehen. (Es ist einfach ein Lotteriespiel ob du eine leise Pumpe bekommst)
Bei so einem Kaliber wie dem anidees AI-6B passen auch sehr große Luftkühler problemlos rein.
Wenn dir dein Macho zu klobig ist, würd ich einen schlanken EKL Himalaya 2 oder Noctua NH-U14S nehmen.


----------



## Fossi777 (27. Juli 2015)

Hi, also die Lüfter der 110i GT weden sowieso durch Silent Wings ersetzt. Die Pumpe soll laut PCGH eine der leisesten auf dem Markt sein. 

Mir gehts nur um den 280er Radiator, es soll ein 5820k bzw 5960x mit 1,35V +  24/7 laufen , bei annehmbaren Temps und Lautstärke,...

Denke da kommen Lüftkühler schon an ihre Grenzen ...


----------



## Abductee (27. Juli 2015)

Die AiO wird dir mit leisen Lüftern auch kapitulieren.
Wenn du den Platz im Gehäuse hast würd ich einen NH-D15 nehmen.
Das Kühlpotential ist nicht wirklich schlechter und das Geräuschniveau ist besser.
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nh-d15-a1098241.html?t=alle&plz=&va=b&vl=de&hloc=de&v=e#filterform


----------



## defPlaya (27. Juli 2015)

Was spricht gegen einen Dark Rock Pro 3??? Wollte mir eigentlich auch eine Corsair H110i GTX AiO kaufen. Aber wenn die Dinger zu laut sind dann natürlich nicht.


----------



## Fossi777 (27. Juli 2015)

Mit Luftkühlung sind die 1,35 V nicht drin, hier mal n Review von der Corsair 110i GT 

Erst ab 50% (2.1 Sone) aufwärts werden die Lüfter laut, oder eben durch Silent Wings ersetzen... 
Soll durch den grossen 280er Radiator vollkommen ausreichen ....

Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwakü im Test


----------



## Abductee (27. Juli 2015)

Du liest das falsch, ein Tausch der Lüfter bringt zwar eine spürbar bessere Lautstärke.
Die Kühlleistung ist dann aber auch deutlich weniger.
Bei den Be Quiet kannst du durch den offenen Rahmen eh nochmal 2°C abziehen.

Eine AiO mit gedrosselten Lüftern ist schlechter, bzw. gleich gut wie Oberklasseluftkühler.
Die paar °C die solche Kühllösungen besser kühlen, erreichen sie nur durch die katastrophal lauten Lüfter die von den Herstellern dazugelegt werden.
Die guten Oberklasseluftkühler werden in der Regel nie mit Lüftern oberhalb von 1500rpm ausgeliefert, eher darunter.
Bei den Kompaktwaküs wird selten ein Lüfter verwendet der weniger als 2000rpm dreht. (im 120mm Design)

Schau dir mal den Test hier an:
Noctua NH-D15 im Test


----------



## Fossi777 (27. Juli 2015)

Bei deinem Test sieht man auch sehr schön dass mehr als 1000 rpm ( 50%) bei der corsair kaum noch bessere Temps bringen...
Der Noctua ist sicher nicht schlecht , und besser als so manche kleinere AIO , das ist mir schon bewusst ...

 Die H110i GT sollte noch  ein paar Grad bessere Temps als die h110 liefern , denke schon dass die dann auch bei 1000 rpm bessere Kühlleistung bringt als der Noctua

Bin mir halt nicht sicher ob der Noctua für 1,35V reicht, da leg ich lieber noch 30 Eur drauf und hab noch bissl Luft nach oben...


----------



## Abductee (28. Juli 2015)

Die 110i GT kostet mit einem paar neuer Lüfter 160-170€
Du legst für 2-3°C ~80€ drauf.

Corsair Hydro H110i GT - AiO-Wasserkühlung im Test - Temperaturverhalten (Seite 9) - HT4U.net
Hier sieht man schön was ein leiser Lüfter bringt.

Wenn du ein ITX oder kompaktes µATX-System hast wär die AiO eh die einzige Lösung.
In einem großen Tower macht es meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn.


----------



## Fossi777 (28. Juli 2015)

P/L ist der Noctua sicher die bessere Wahl, und würde ich auch verbauen wenn ich mir sicher wäre dass er die 1,35 V stemmen kann.
Mir gefallen aber die Lüfter des Noctua nicht, die würde ich  dann so  oder so tauschen, sehen aus wie der Heizlüfter meiner Oma aus den 70ern 

Ja , es sind nur paar Grad, aber dann könnte man auch den Macho verbauen und sich nochmal 50 Eur sparen , wenns auf ein paar Grad nicht ankommen würde...

Edit : Also die Corsair H110i GT passt nicht in das AI-6BS , 

PS : Hier sieht man sehr schön dass der Noctua mit 240er AIO´s im Silent Betrieb mithalten kann, mehr aber auch nicht ....

Overclock3D :: Review :: Corsair H100i GTX Review :: Performance and Testing

Hab jetzt eine Corsair H100i GTX bestellt, um wie gesagt noch etwas Luft nach oben zu haben, wenns sein muss


----------

